# Who is your favorite RFD tv trainer



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't have a favorite because I can't seem to get them! I don't have a TV so I can't. Does anyone who answers this thread know if they are online somewhere?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I like watching Chris Cox above all. He's the only one who seems to actually ride the horses he's training rather than just send them around in circles. He recently did a good show on how to manage a horse who spooks on trails which was very helpful.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Clinton Anderson and I also like Monty Roberts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abbygirl (Oct 20, 2008)

I like Ken McNabb and Chris Cox.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Chris Cox and Clinton Anderson.

I watch all of them though simply because they have horses in them.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I like Tommy Garland a lot, Chris Cox, Dennis Reis, and Julie Goodnight


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

grrr I wish I could get that channel...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I watch as many as I can. You might come across a new way of doing something. My favorite would be Clinton Anderson because he makes it easy to understand.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

I LOVE Clinton Anderson and Julie Goodnight. Very informational and easy to understand I believe.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

usandpets said:


> I watch as many as I can. You might come across a new way of doing something. My favorite would be Clinton Anderson because he makes it easy to understand.


 
This is a warning to all Clinton watchers.

I like MOST of his methouds but I have seen him be WAY to forceful. I'm sure they can be like that at times but I just havent sen it. Clinton has let his temper get the best of him at times. He also is all about selling his product.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> This is a warning to all Clinton watchers.
> 
> I like MOST of his methouds but I have seen him be WAY to forceful. I'm sure they can be like that at times but I just havent sen it. Clinton has let his temper get the best of him at times. He also is all about selling his product.




I'm pretty sure every large name clinician is all about selling their product. They have to make a living somehow.

However, I don't see that with Clinton at all. Sometimes horses need a little force to get the picture.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> I'm pretty sure every large name clinician is all about selling their product. They have to make a living somehow.
> 
> However, I don't see that with Clinton at all. Sometimes horses need a little force to get the picture.


 
I have seen him jerk a lot of horses around with out any give. He is more about selling his product in his shows that he is training horses. Every show I see is him talking about hes new this that he could sell you at a discount price of only $599! Thats not litteral to all of them but I have seen him say thoughs exact words.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

RFD TV, is this part of cable tv? I don't have it. I only have the basic lineup of cable (which costs me 29..95$, which is a rip off ,if you ask me.) I think I can get RFD tv on my computer for a subscription fee. Wondering if it's worth it?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> I have seen him jerk a lot of horses around with out any give. He is more about selling his product in his shows that he is training horses. Every show I see is him talking about hes new this that he could sell you at a discount price of only $599! Thats not litteral to all of them but I have seen him say thoughs exact words.


Well like I said, ALL of them are all about selling their product. 



tinyliny said:


> RFD TV, is this part of cable tv? I don't have it. I only have the basic lineup of cable (which costs me 29..95$, which is a rip off ,if you ask me.) I think I can get RFD tv on my computer for a subscription fee. Wondering if it's worth it?


I have Dish Network. There's only a couple of horse shows, but if you are really into agriculture, old timey stuff, and country/bluegrass/folk music then it is worth it.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

Forgot to add my favorite. Chris Cox by far. 

And about getting rfd tv there are also some roy roger movies on there that aren't too bad and the little britches rodeo. But I think the horse shows only last for about 2 hours each day. So its definantly not just a horse channel.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm super picky, but I love Clinton Anderson. He speaks well and clearly, has a sense of humor, is patient, and explains everything. He cried when he retired one of his horses! I love seeing the bond! I've personally never seen him be jerky with his horses, but everybody makes mistakes. I HAVE seen him praise his horses with a neck rub... And I can forgive the onslaught of ads.

One I don't like is the "whacky whacky stick" trainer as I've dubbed him, who mumbles. Dennis Reis I think, but I'm not sure about that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

myhorsesonador said:


> I like Tommy Garland a lot, Chris Cox, Dennis Reis, and Julie Goodnight


Tommy will be at the Minnesota Horse Expo - April 29-30, May 1, 2011!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Clair said:


> I'm super picky, but I love Clinton Anderson. He speaks well and clearly, has a sense of humor, is patient, and explains everything. He cried when he retired one of his horses! I love seeing the bond! I've personally never seen him be jerky with his horses, but everybody makes mistakes. I HAVE seen him praise his horses with a neck rub... And I can forgive the onslaught of ads.
> 
> One I don't like is the "whacky whacky stick" trainer as I've dubbed him, who mumbles. Dennis Reis I think, but I'm not sure about that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you sure your not thinking about parreli? He is the only one that does stupid things with sticks. 
:lol:


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Naw the Parelli is dead boring! My trainer is parelli and she hates the show! Then again, she also doesn't own a carrot stick...

But there's a skinny guy who "bomb proofs" horse with this stick he puts plastic and all sorts of things on and: whack whack whack mumble mumble whack mumble whack... Even the horses look annoyed! He may be a great trainer but he annoys the snot outta me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Clair said:


> Naw the Parelli is dead boring! My trainer is parelli and she hates the show! Then again, she also doesn't own a carrot stick...
> 
> But there's a skinny guy who "bomb proofs" horse with this stick he puts plastic and all sorts of things on and: whack whack whack mumble mumble whack mumble whack... Even the horses look annoyed! He may be a great trainer but he annoys the snot outta me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry to burst your buble but thats how you bomb proof a horse. If it doesn't get so freeken annoyed that it becomes bored of the scary object then your not bomb proofing.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubble not bursted- I don't mumble when I desensitize my horse. Nor do I feel the need to use a stick 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Clair said:


> Bubble not bursted- I don't mumble when I desensitize my horse. Nor do I feel the need to use a stick
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That stick is just used as an extention of your arm. If a horse kicks out it will hit the stick not you. It's safer IMHO. But to each there own.  The mumbleing is probably just talking to himself it might help him think.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

CLINTON ANDERSON all the way!! I have been to one of his clinics and he is amazing!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

No one's mentioned Craig Cameron! I Love his extreme cowboy race! Also a fan of clinton, but honestly... with all these guys, they for the most part, do the exact same thing it seems. Of course they have their lil thing thats different but just my thoughts.


----------



## Trilogy (Jan 25, 2011)

Clinton Anderson and Julie Goodnight for me! I taped all of Clintons sessions with the competition horse (a palamino rescue horse that someone could win) and I found them so useful. He pretty much shared his whole training ethos for free and while, yes, he does have fancy halters etc for sale, he makes it quite clear you can train a horse without them.

He also gets extra points from me for looking **** fine!

Julie Goodnight is also great, she covers so many different things.

There is one guy that all he seems to do is flex from side to side all episode! 'So, your horse is stiff...flex side to side!' 'Your horse needs gelding....just flex him side to side!' Gets a bit annoying! (although I have started flexing my horse, so I guess his message gets across.)


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Trilogy your post made me LOL. "'Your horse needs gelding... Just flex him side to side!'"

Oh gosh.. My horse and I flexed side to side today!
O.O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

